# Créer un réseau avec une clé 3g



## thomas87 (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acquérir une clé 3g avec connexion wifi ; je peux grâce à elle me connecter sans problème, mais je cherche maintenant à utiliser l'ordinateur sur lequel est branchée la clé pour constituer un réseau auquel pourraient se connecter d'autres ordinateurs en wifi. J'ai essayé de configurer mon ordinateur en modifiant les paramètres réseaux, bluetooth... résultat, les autres arrivent à voir mon ordinateur, mais absolument pas à se connecter à internet. 
Si quelqu'un avait quelques pistes, voire la solution miracle, ce serait vraiment très gentil. Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'autres réponses claires sur les anciens sujets, désolé alors s'il s'agit d'un doublon. 
D'avance merci


----------



## profwalken (20 Avril 2013)

thomas87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir une clé 3g avec connexion wifi ; je peux grâce à elle me connecter sans problème, mais je cherche maintenant à utiliser l'ordinateur sur lequel est branchée la clé pour constituer un réseau auquel pourraient se connecter d'autres ordinateurs en wifi. J'ai essayé de configurer mon ordinateur en modifiant les paramètres réseaux, bluetooth... résultat, les autres arrivent à voir mon ordinateur, mais absolument pas à se connecter à internet.
> Si quelqu'un avait quelques pistes, voire la solution miracle, ce serait vraiment très gentil. Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver d'autres réponses claires sur les anciens sujets, désolé alors s'il s'agit d'un doublon.
> D'avance merci



Salut,
Ton explication est partielle donc être pertinent par rapport aux éléments que tu as exposés est un peu incertain.

tu parles de cle 3G avec connexion Wifi, c'est à dire? ta clef est connectée en USB et elle fourni un point d'accés wifi ? ou c'est un point d'accès wifi équipé d'une clé 3G ? Fait -il  aussi routeur et serveur DHCP?

Le principe incontournable est que ta clé 3G doit être partagée (aussi appelé mode bridge) pour que les autres machines puissent accéder à internet via le poste équipé 3G.

Encore faut il que sur le réseau tu aies un serveur DHCP pour affecter des adresses IP aux équipements, sinon il faut le faire manuellement sur chaque machine.

Avant d'aller plus loin dans les suppositions, STP détaille un peu plus ta situation.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2013)

1ère étape
Préférences Système puis Réseau et sélectionner Airport
Dans la partie droite de la fenêtre, tu dois choisir "Créer un réseau Wifi" et tu donnes un nom à ce réseau

2ème étape
Preferences système, puis Partage
Tu choisis Partage Internet

Dans la partie droite de la fenêtre tu dois alors choisir
Partager votre connexion depuis: (là tu dois choisir dans le menu déroulant ce qui correspond à la clé 3G)
Aux ordinateurs via: (là tu choisis WiFi ou Airport)


Les ordinateurs qui se connecteront par WiFi au réseau que tu as créé à la première étape, pourront partager ta connexion Internet fournie par la clé 3G


----------



## thomas87 (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, 

Et merci pour ces réponses. Il s'agit d'une clé 3g branché sur l'ordinateur via un port USB... J'ai essayé la deuxième manipulation indiquée, tout va à peu près bien sauf la dernière étape : quand j'arrive sur Partage et que je coche internet, les menus déroulant de la partie gauche sont en grisé, impossible de cocher partager votre connexion, ni "aux ordinateurs" : faut-il que je coche autre chose ou seulement "internet". 
Merci encore 

Thomas


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2013)

Bizarre.... chez moi ce n'est pas grisé
Je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

il faut ouvrir le cadenas....


----------



## thomas87 (21 Avril 2013)

Cadenas ouvert... Je me trouve en Italie, peut-être est-ce que cela a une incidence ?
Et il me dit qu'Airport n'a pas d'adresse IP accessoirement. Cela a certainement une incidence, non ?


----------



## profwalken (21 Avril 2013)

thomas87 a dit:


> Cadenas ouvert... Je me trouve en Italie, peut-être est-ce que cela a une incidence ?
> Et il me dit qu'Airport n'a pas d'adresse IP accessoirement. Cela a certainement une incidence, non ?



Sauf erreur de ma part, pour la partie IP , ca parait normal qu'Airport n'ait pas d'adresse IP, ta clé 3G reçoit une IP publique de ton FAI et cela te permet d'acceder au net, mais pour tous les équipements wifi, s'il n'y a pas de serveur DHCP dans ton réseau  pour affecter automatiquement une @IP et bien l'équipement n'en a pas par défaut et ne peut communiquer avec personne.

Alors soit tu effectues manuellement l'affectation d'adresse ip sur les équipements , soit tu as besoin d'un serveur DHCP pour automatiser cela.


----------



## r e m y (21 Avril 2013)

Mais non! C'est le Mac qui se comporte en serveur DHCP quand on le configure pour qu'il partage la connexion INternet!


----------



## thomas87 (21 Avril 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils en tout cas, mais bon ce n'est pas un grand succès, je crains d'avoir tout déréglé ! Apparemment, c'est une manip assez compliquée... Je vais continuer à faire tourner la clé, ce sera peut-être le plus simple. 
Merci encore


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2013)

En principe c'est très simple....

Essaie en suivant exactement cette façon de faire :

- vérifie que Airport est désactivé

- préférences système / partage : 
-- Partager votre connexion depuis : la clé 3G
-- Aux ordinateurs via : Wifi

- cocher à gauche "Partage Internet" : un message s'affiche : "Pour pouvoir partager votre connexion à Internet, activez le wifi"

- cliquer sur "Activer le wifi", puis sur "Démarrer", ce qui coche la case "Partage Internet" et grise le choix des connexions.


NB : le bouton "Options wifi" en bas à droite permet de changer le nom du réseau créé, son canal, et de le sécuriser (mot de passe).

_(concernant les adresses IP, c'est bien le Mac qui fait serveur DHCP, pas de souci de ce côté-là)._


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Avril 2013)

Il est bien ce sujet...

Je ne veux pas le polluer, mais je poserais bien une question.

Pour le partage de la connexion internet depuis une clé 3G  aux ordinateurs via Airport (ou une autre clé USB wifi), je vois bien comment ça marche. 
Je sais aussi qu'avec une clé 3G+Wifi, on peut basculer automatiquement d'un réseau wifi à un réseau 3G, mais là, avec une seule clé (3G+wifi), on peut utiliser les deux réseaux simultanément, et faire un partage internet sur une seule interface physique?

Ça veut dire que quand on installe la clé, deux pilotes (wifi et 3G) sont installés, et deux interfaces logiques( visibles dans ifcofig)  sont créées sur la même interface physique USB?
Si c'est ça, c'est beau...


----------

